#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Мангала

## Борис

В словаре с "Колеса Дхармы" значение этого слова дано как "счастливое предзнаменование, знак удачи, благословение, защита"

Можно ли перевести его как "счастье"? Например, ходит по сети ТхитьНьятХаневский перевод Махамангала-сутты, где "мангала" переведено не как "защита", а как "счастье".

Спасибо.

----------


## Ассаджи

Со скрипом. Это то, что приносит счастье.

В санскрите одно из значений этого слова - благополучие, счастье, возможно, оно и было использовано при переводе.

Но в пали это слово такого значения не имеет.

----------


## Борис

Спасибо, Дмитрий!

Еще один сопутствующий вопрос тогда.

//Это то, что приносит счастье.//

Получается, "сарвамангалам" - это пожелание скорее не счастья всем, а причин для счастья всем? Или "сарвамангалам" - это тоже на санскрите, а не на пали?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Получается, "сарвамангалам" - это пожелание скорее не счастья всем, а причин для счастья всем?


Примерно так. Кроме того, в этом слове есть оттенок  благословения, покровительства, доброжелательства со стороны других людей.

Саббамангала гатха:

“Ma"ngala.m bhagavaa buddho, dhammo sa"ngho ca ma"ngala.m;
sabbesampi ca sattaana.m, sa pu~n~navitama"ngalan”ti.

Благодатный Будда -- благословение, Дхамма и Сангха -- благословение;
Также для всех существ их заслуги -- великое благословение.

Насколько я понимаю, "саббамангалам" означает прежде всего "все благословения", хотя в нем есть и оттенок "благословения всем".




> Или "сарвамангалам" - это тоже на санскрите, а не на пали?


Это на санскрите. Здесь нужно различать буддийский санскрит (то есть санскритизированные пракриты) и литературный санскрит.

Буддийский санскрит, как и пракриты, более архаичен, в нем слова имеют более точные, узкие, и буквальные значения.
Литературный язык более поздний и размытый, в нем слова имеют более многочисленные и банальные значения.

Например, если в архаичном языке выражение "Спаси Бог" имеет буквальный смысл, то в литературном оно просто означает благодарность.

----------


## Борис

Стало быть, на пали не "сарва", а "сабба"...

Еще раз спасибо.

----------

